# Via Verde for non Residents



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello All

I have had a quick search around on the forum but cannot find what I am looking for so I thought I would ask the good people on here.

So the scenario goes thus........We have some friends travelling down to stay with us for a while, they will then dog and house sit for us whilst we go away, then they intend going to the algarve and across in to Spain etc,..............this will be an extended trip of maybe 8 to 10 weeks and they have decided to drive down.

Now, there is a mechanism whereby a foreigner can purchase a "temporary" via verde transponder, there is a pull in place just after entering Portugal at Formosa but has anyone actually done this and if so how easy or otherwise was the experience.
Are there time limits, payment methods etc...........
Or, is there somewhere on the VV website that explains it all, a place I cannot find it seems 
Being totally honest we just tend to whizz by this pull in and think "well at least we do not have to do that"

Thanks all

Rob


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

I have crossed from Spain at this point in UK registered cars several times. At the service station there's an extra lane and some machines to register your foreign car number plate against your credit card for the "auto tolls". You park next to one and and pop your credit card in, with this you do not get a transponder so have to stop and pay at non-auto tolls.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Home - Portal de Portagens Hope this helps


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Via Verde electronic devices allow automatic debit of toll charges from your bank account without adding any administrative costs. These devices are valid throughout all the Portuguese highways network, highways with electronic-only tolls and designated lanes on traditional tolls.

For longer stays in Portugal, you can rent a Temporary electronic device ‘Via Verde Visitors' 

This electronic device has a rental cost of 6 € in the first week, and 1.5 € in the following weeks and an initial deposit of 27.50 € (value refunded upon return of the device). It´s valid for a maximum of 90 days.

For frequent visits, and if you have a Portuguese bank account, you can rent the electronic device Via Verde Leve which only has rental costs on the months that the device is used, with a cost of 0,70 € for each month.

Purchase this product in Via Verde stores or online (Via Verde Leve)


----------

